# P229 question



## Unleashed (Dec 2, 2008)

I've just purchased my first sig firearm and I am really excite about trying it out. I purchased it from a gun show in las vegas just last week and it was a refurbished certified of pre owned Sig P229 double action for $599.00 w/ night sights. It showed very little wear. Once I finally got it in my hands for what seemed like the longest 24hrs ever I field stripped it and looked over all the pieces. Once I did a function check and dry fired it the hammer wouldn't fall completely forward and my heart sanked. I read thru the manuel and it did not mention anything, I took off the slide and inspected the trigger assembly closely and decided to place the magazine inside and pull the trigger and the action worked. I'm use to my Glock 23 and always was able to dry fire without a magazine inside of it. Should I be worried?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Short answer is No. The SiG is designed with an overlap for safety to avoid ND's. May sound stupid, but to get a SiG to go bang, you have to cycle the trigger. When it is at rest (even with a round chambered) the hammer is not in contact with the firing pin (to avoid striking such if accidentally dropped onto the hammer). If it is dropped and the hammer does somehow move forward enough to strike the firing pin, the pin is held by a spring loaded garivity block on the firing pin to keep it in place.

Several things must fail in order for a SiG to fire "accidentally" by being dropped. When the trigger is cycled, it rotates a cam lifting the firing pin block just before the sear breaks allowing the hammer to travel forward striking the now free floating firing pin.

It's a SiG. It's a CPO (2 of mine are including my primary CCW). Shoot it, enjoy it and trust it. Take care of it and it'll never let you down.


----------



## Unleashed (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Growler67. I'm planning to buy another Sig down the line, leaning more towards the P250 for all the options for a .40. I'm planning to phase the P229 as my primary duty weapon after afew trials.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Unleashed said:


> Thanks Growler67. I'm planning to buy another Sig down the line, leaning more towards the P250 for all the options for a .40. I'm planning to phase the P229 as my primary duty weapon after afew trials.


Great choice on the P229...look out cuz now you've got the SIG bug. You're going to keep buying more so you might as well figure out now how you're going fit these into your budget. And if you're married--be prepared to come up with some creative excuses on why you bought another.


----------

